# Thunderstorms



## teachski (Aug 21, 2004)

We just had a wicked Thunderstorm here.  I can't fall back to sleep so I thought I'd post this question to the hikers out there.  
What do you do if you are on a long hike and a t-storm pops up?

What do you do if you are overnighting and there is a severe t-storm?

Just interested.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> We just had a wicked Thunderstorm here.  I can't fall back to sleep so I thought I'd post this question to the hikers out there.
> What do you do if you are on a long hike and a t-storm pops up?


Put on your raingear and get below treeline or out of exposed areas.


			
				teachski said:
			
		

> What do you do if you are overnighting and there is a severe t-storm?


Hunker down and hope there aren't any "widowmakers" nearby. My brother and I were camped out in the Northwest CT hills once with only a tarp as our shelter. Wicked storms all night. Kind of unnerving, but a lot of fun. We luckily stayed dry...


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2004)

Here are two pics from the storms we had yesterday afternoon around 6 PM.

This cloud was swirling ominously:






Caught this bolt:


----------



## pedxing (Aug 21, 2004)

If I'm hiking, I will try to reduce my exposure to the lightning.  I'll look for good shelter.  Once, as a teenager I was trapped on Franconia ridge...  we got ourselves into some crevices and sheltered there until the storm passed by.  

If I'm already in my tent or hammock, I'll sit tight and enjoy the drama (assuming that I had the foresight to set up for a storm, otherwise I may rush out and make adjustments).  Sometimes I'll be pretty slow getting up and out if the storm is still on in the morning.


----------



## teachski (Aug 21, 2004)

The storm was bad here.  The fire department had several calls including one to Pine Ridge Ski Area.  Below is an article about the fire that I wrote and sent to another website.


> _*Fire Damages Ski Area Rental Building*_
> by Laurie Puliafico
> 
> Barre, MA, In the early morning hours of August 21,2004 the fire struck the Ski Rental Shop at the Pine Ridge Ski Area. A line of severe thunderstorms that had passed through the area is the suspected cause of this blaze.
> ...


I have a couple pictures that I will try to post later.  My site is down and I can't upload them.
OK, here they are...the article too: http://teachski.com/PineRidge/fire.htm


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> I have a couple pictures that I will try to post later.  My site is down and I can't upload them.
> OK, here they are...the article too: http://teachski.com/PineRidge/fire.htm


Pretty close to that propane tank!  

After an afternoon full of wicked storms, it has cleared nicely. We were also treated to this nice rainbow and sunset this evening:





The atmosphere is drying out and tomorrow should make for a great day for a jaunt up Bear Mountain!


----------



## teachski (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes. it was.  The tank, according to my source, was being "licked" by the flames when they got there.  Water went on to it immediately.  
Had it not still been pouring out I would have ventured closer and got some pictures of the inside too


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 24, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> The storm was bad here.  The fire department had several calls including one to Pine Ridge Ski Area.[/b][/i]
> 
> Teachski,
> I just found out that a guy I work with lives almost at the base of that ski area.  He also mentioned the storms being bad enough to keep him awake afterwards as well.  He had a few heavy storms roll through with some close lightning, but no damage.
> ...


----------



## teachski (Aug 24, 2004)

Teachski, 
I just found out that a ...gh with some close lightning, but no damage. 

I probably know him.  Especially if he has been in Barre for any time.  
...hmmm...he wouldn't happen to be "Steve" would he? (just thinking of the people I know that live around there, this seems like a reasonable guess)


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 24, 2004)

TeachSki said:
			
		

> ...he wouldn't happen to be "Steve" would he?


Nope.  Arthur.  He grew up in Barre (he's 69) and he's been living in his current house for quite some time.

Smitty


----------



## teachski (Aug 24, 2004)

Ah, yes.  I was thinking younger!  He is probably familiar with me, or at least my family name, "Puliafico".  I know his son "Artie", if I am thinking of the same one, but I am older than his son.  Actually, if I am thinking of the right one, part of his land is used for the beginner's slope. 




 The gray buildings you see in this picture are his.  The house is on the left.  I was standing at the back right corner of the rental shop when I took this picture a couple years ago .


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 26, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> Actually, if I am thinking of the right one, part of his land is used for the beginner's slope.


Yeah, that's him.  He always jokes that he really owns the ski area but works for our company because it gives him something to do in the summer.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 27, 2004)

If above treeline on a ridge, get down into any cover quickly.  (was caught on Eisenhower once)  if on rock, kneel on a pad or your pack (thinking an external won't help much for insulating you from the ground) in order to get off rock.  Little caves, overhangs should be avoided as the lightening can travel down & discharge into the open area you are occupying.

Should you be ascending when T-storms are approaching?  While widow makers are an issue, do aluminum tent poles increase your risk of being hit?


----------

